# real time 2 discharge tray



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

Today 2 of my bulbs on my trinity real time 2 tray went out is there anyway to replace them or do i have to buy a new tray? please help


----------



## Rupert (May 30, 2004)

The tray is no longer made by trinity so fixing it will be your only option. I am not sure what type of bulb is in it, but the tray should still discharge with out the bulb.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

hmm then how will i know when those 2 spots are completely discharged?


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Wait 5 or so minutes after the last bulb goes out. They generally discharge at about the same rate. Are you dead shorting?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

They are just 1.5V flashlight bulbs, you should be able to buy them at radio shack.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

you have to solder the bulbs in. its not the one where you can just screw them in


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

You should be able to buy those bulbs somewhere, probably radio shack. Just make sure they are 1.5V bulbs


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

how come they have to be 1.5v


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Because only one cell powers the bulb. If you get a higher voltage bulb it will never light up and you will never know if its working or not.


----------



## MADLUX (Aug 4, 2004)

I would discharge those cells were the lights work first, and when they are done move the cells that havent been discharged to a pole were the lights work. Or jsut go buy anther one.


----------

